# Coronavirus Impacting The Game Industry



## Simon (Feb 27, 2020)

With PAX East starting today and GDC around the corner, we've seen big names pulling out of the conference such as Sony, EA, Facebook, and KojiPro due to growing concerns with the Coronavirus. What are everyone's thoughts on this? I'll try to keep this list updated, having a difficult time considering a lot of companies are pulling out.

*Publishers/Developers:*
CD Projekt Red Pulls out of PAX East due to Coronavirus concerns.
Kojima Productions Pulling Out Of GDC 2020 Due To Coronavirus Fears


PlayStation and Facebook Cancel GDC Appearances Citing Coronavirus Concerns
Microsoft Game Stack announced withdraw from GDC


*Production Shortages/Delays: *
 Valve Index Production Impacted, Fewer Units Coming Soon
Facebook Expects Coronavirus To Impact Oculus Quest Production


Nintendo Switch Announces Shipment Delays For Japan, Likely to Suffer Global Shortage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Feb 27, 2020)

Coronavirus impacting people's ability to go on living, which on the whole is a little more important than games.

We really need to check ourselves more often.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 27, 2020)

I don't know.

On one hand, I can understand how special days like PAX can be under pressure from health hazards and that they want to make sure to minimize its impact.
On the other hand, the virus having an impact on places like PAX is extremely unlikely. I have a better chance at getting the flu than the Coronavirus (nevermind the fact that the virus is vastly overexaggerated because it's highly-lethal for children, elders, and people with poor immune systems).


----------



## Simon (Feb 27, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Coronavirus impacting people's ability to go on living, which on the whole is a little more important than games.
> 
> We really need to check ourselves more often.


I completely agree. The safety of employees, developers, and attendees should come first. I'm glad it's being taken seriously.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 27, 2020)

just cancel E3


----------



## Simon (Feb 27, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> just cancel E3


I'm curious on how that's actually going to be handled, because this situation can only get worse.


----------



## Xebec (Feb 27, 2020)

i bet all the games i want are going to get delayed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 27, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> just cancel E3


Gamers rise up. Gamers stay strong. some stupid covid19 doesn't scare us


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 28, 2020)

By the time E3 comes around Corona-chan will be old news. The warmer it gets the weaker the virus becomes plus we will probably have a vaccine by then.

Edit: just found out a vaccine is expected around next year or so. Guess we are all fucked then.


----------



## Simon (Feb 28, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> By the time E3 comes around Corona-chan will be old news. The warmer it gets the weaker the virus becomes plus we will probably have a vaccine by then.
> 
> Edit: just found out a vaccine is expected around next year or so. Guess we are all fucked then.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Simon (Feb 29, 2020)

Wow that’s crazy


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 29, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> By the time E3 comes around Corona-chan will be old news. The warmer it gets the weaker the virus becomes plus we will probably have a vaccine by then.
> 
> Edit: just found out a vaccine is expected around next year or so. Guess we are all fucked then.



Yeah, it usually takes a year to grow a vaccine and then you need to account the handling of it plus commercializing it. I can only imagine what US farmaceutical companies are going to pull. 

But then again, Corona is just a basic bitch version of the flu. People who die are either old people or people with existing shitty symptoms from other diseases/conditions. It’s not the end of the world or anything. China being completely on hold with probably fuck over every other economy because we’re all bitches of the Chinese. My side business was completely dependent on chink products and I’m gonna be dirt fucking poor again if this keeps up.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 29, 2020)

i love watching FGC tourneys. but the C - virus has shifted many. capcom pro has reduced amount of events due to the C-virus.


----------



## Yamato (Mar 1, 2020)

I read that Ring Fit is selling out like crazy in China and people try and get the game from overseas too


----------



## Ultrafragor (Mar 1, 2020)

Why not just do E3 as a live stream of all the content that was going to be presented? Guest speakers can just record their speech or whatever bullshit they were gonna say. 

inb4 "l-l-live strem 2 icspensiv, need have presentashun"


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 13, 2020)

Officially forced to work remotely. Country closing borders. People buying toilet paper like it's fucking essential to human life. Apparently Corona gives you Shadow of the Colossus shits.

It's fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine.


----------



## Simon (Mar 13, 2020)

I tried grocery shopping last night and it was insane at Meijer's


----------



## Garcher (Mar 13, 2020)

>unironically giving a fuck about gaming in this crisis


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 13, 2020)

Simon said:


> I tried grocery shopping last night and it was insane at Meijer's



If anything else, it's entertaining to see the super market clerks genuinely enjoying people losing their shit. They're probably getting bonuses out of this shit. 



Garcher said:


> >unironically giving a fuck about gaming in this crisis



Good thing you have your priorities in order so you can judge people for making gaming related threads in the gaming section. Give yourself a Winner Rating while you're at it.


----------



## Simon (Mar 13, 2020)

Garcher said:


> >unironically giving a fuck about gaming in this crisis


I think you missed the point of this thread bud.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 13, 2020)

How do you like this tweet and not link it, Khris. I fucking lost it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> How do you like this tweet and not link it, Khris. I fucking lost it.



I only browse twitter when taking a dump.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2020)

Might as well link the other relevant tweets I guess


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 13, 2020)

Garcher said:


> >unironically giving a fuck about gaming in this crisis





Deathbringerpt said:


> Good thing you have your priorities in order so you can judge people for making gaming related threads in the gaming section. Give yourself a Winner Rating while you're at it.



He can't give himself a rating.
But don't worry, I got him covered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 14, 2020)

It’s funny because it’s true.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 14, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It’s funny because it’s true.



Bold of you to assume we're ever getting another nintendo direct.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 14, 2020)

Missing the yearly vanity fests is likely to cost publishers less than having their employees and potential customers drop like flies, so I'm not losing sleep over it.

On a much more personal level, I'm a third-year anesthesiologist and there's a good chance that I'll be required to look after patients under quarantine who require intesive care pretty soon. I am not looking forward to spending a minimum of 14 days locked up in a Bulgarian hospital, while everyone else is Ripping and Tearing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 15, 2020)

Overwatch said:


> Missing the yearly vanity fests is likely to cost publishers less than having their employees and potential customers drop like flies, so I'm not losing sleep over it.
> 
> On a much more personal level, I'm a third-year anesthesiologist and there's a good chance that I'll be required to look after patients under quarantine who require intesive care pretty soon. I am not looking forward to spending a minimum of 14 days locked up in a Bulgarian hospital, while everyone else is Ripping and Tearing.



Keep going strong, bro. I have a friend who's working giant shifts at the hospital and verifying who's positive for the virus and it's taking a toll on him. I'd never do what you guys do but that shit's admirable. 

And for that it's worth, I can't play Doom Eternal either on launch so I feel yah.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 16, 2020)

coronashit better not postpone my nextgen consoles to 2021


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 16, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> coronashit better not postpone my nextgen consoles to 2021



It's fucked, dude. It's practically confirmed. Gonna wait good.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 16, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> coronashit better not postpone my nextgen consoles to 2021



Would you want to release a major product line at a time when people only go out to buy food and toilet paper?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 16, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Would you want to release a major product line at a time when people only go out to buy food and toilet paper?


i would assume the crisis will be well over by the time of late/holiday 2020

if not then we are basically fucked anyway


----------



## Naruto (Mar 16, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> i would assume the crisis will be well over by the time of late/holiday 2020



Hah, no.

The first few vaccines will begin human trials in april. IF they work, you will be waiting for FDA approval and then for it to be distributed and administered world wide. This will take months, it assumes current vaccines are viable, and that quarantines are enacted and followed pretty well into the summer. It assumes every country affected issues travel bans if necessary and it assumes facilities are equipped to deal with the flood of patients bearing acute covid19 symptoms (aka pneumonia).

My country has fewer than 1400 ventilators and the lowest projections for intensive care say we should expect over 3000 people in the next month or two.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 16, 2020)

@Naruto 
but if *everyone* locks down & quarantines super hard - cant we just eventually bring down the numbers of new cases to 0, thereby exterminating it completely and stopping the circulation even w/o a vaccine ?

or is that not possible


----------



## Naruto (Mar 16, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> or is that not possible



Possible =/= likely.


----------



## epyoncloud (Mar 17, 2020)

people are just hiding inside their homes, jerking off and gaming, you tell me if its good or not.


----------



## Simon (Mar 17, 2020)

Countdown to our government enacting socialistic policies to cope with the mass economic downturn just to revoke said policies after this blows over.

It's all in good goofs, but boy this country and a lot of others are about to get really fucked.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 17, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Would you want to release a major product line at a time when people only go out to buy food and toilet paper?



Because half of the little shitfucks are buying tp to sell it back. 
I'm sure they'd buy out all the next gen consoles to sell for 2-10x the price later. Because they're assholes, and other people are pathetic, desperate little shits.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 17, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Keep going strong, bro. I have a friend who's working giant shifts at the hospital and verifying who's positive for the virus and it's taking a toll on him. I'd never do what you guys do but that shit's admirable.
> 
> And for that it's worth, I can't play Doom Eternal either on launch so I feel yah.



I appreciate it. Despite what the powers that be keep spouting, we are ill-equipped for this bullshit. 

If I’m forced to intubate someone with COVID19 with the hazmat gear I’ve received, I’m pretty much guaranteed to get infected. My only hope is that by the time I get tossed in the trench, we’ll have better equipment.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 17, 2020)

Simon said:


> Countdown to our government enacting socialistic policies to cope with the mass economic downturn just to revoke said policies after this blows over.
> 
> It's all in good goofs, but boy this country and a lot of others are about to get really fucked.



Wouldn't it be funny if we all lost our jobs?

Imagine all the hilarious memes, haha.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 17, 2020)

Overwatch said:


> I appreciate it. Despite what the powers that be keep spouting, we are ill-equipped for this bullshit.
> 
> If I’m forced to intubate someone with COVID19 with the hazmat gear I’ve received, I’m pretty much guaranteed to get infected. My only hope is that by the time I get tossed in the trench, we’ll have better equipment.



Funny how the second China started to burn as much money as humanly possible to control that shit, they've more or less managed to contain the spread while we're getting royally assfucked and completely unprepared. That fucking sucks, man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 17, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fuck cats.



Bruh, I have powers here and I will abuse them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Mar 18, 2020)

People been posting about how some of their game orders no longer have expected deliveries and release dates anymore. Wonder if this has anything to do with it.

Amazon is suspending shipments of nonessential items to its warehouses in the United States and United Kingdom following shortages triggered by the coronavirus outbreak.


----------



## Simon (Mar 18, 2020)




----------

